# I beat the hawks, but y'all will think I am nuts



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/the-hawk-problem-has-anyone-44177.html

Okay. I ask this in a thread I started, linked above. If anyone had ever used a mirror or music CD's attached to their loft, to deter hawks? A few individuals said that they had and that it is working.

I ask this because a much more knowledgeable friend of mine told me to do it, when I apprised him of the hawk problem I was having.

I was extremely skeptical, as it makes no sense. Common sense wise. I just don't see how that would work.

But I thought, What The Heck. Why Not Try It. What I have got to lose?

So. I went out immediately and put three CD's on the fronts of my two racing lofts. I then waited until now, to see how it worked out.

Prior to doing this, I was experiencing many hawk attacks, and had lost one old bird and four young birds. I also saved one young bird that a hawk had on the gorund and was eating. That bird is doing fine now, even though the hawk had eaten a one inch hole in the birds crop and food was pouring out of the pigeon. I had another all white old bird lose all but two of its tail feathers when a hawk "hit it" while it was on the ground taking a bath. That bird is fine also.

So anyway. Prior to now, I have used the constantly "change time of day" method when I would let my birds out, and I would babysit them while they were out. But there are times when you have to go into the house for various reasons and other things that come up, that prevent total babysitting of my birds while they are out. The hawk/s would attack whether or not I was babysitting or gone, it seemed.

As I said, I was very skeptical that CD's would do anything to deter hawk attacks, but I tried it.

Below is a picture of how I attached them to my lofts.

Here is the result of my little endeavor.

IT FREAKIN' WORKED!!!

Since the day I "installed" those CD's you see in the pic below, I have not had one hawk attack. I have NEVER went this long without a hawk attack. I now leave my young birds out half the day, as well as my old birds for the other half, and no attacks. No losses.

I still see the hawks circling way way high up above. Sometimes being harrassed by crows and sometimes not. Crows have always harrassed the hawks here and I thank them for that. But it has not interferred much with my hawk problem.

I recommend that a few more people here give it a try and let's see the results posted on this forum

I know. I know. It just doesn't make any sense whatsoever. But it is working. Apparently for others also.

I have racked my brain for a logical explanation of how or why this could work. I have thought that the hawks could see their own image and be fearful that there was another hawk waiting to punce on them if they came close. But that doesn't make any sense as the angles would have to be perfect for that to be the answer.

I also considered that maybe the hawks would think the CD's were big eyeballs of something that might hurt them, but other things around would or should have had that same effect if that was so. Such as lawnmower and vehicle tires, etc.

I even thought that maybe it is as simple as the CD's are very shiney and that was the reason. But there are many very shiney things around my lofts. Mirrors on vehicles. Metal roofs and equipment. etc.

Nope. The only explanation that I can come up with is that I am nuts. 

Someone else try this for a while and let me (us all) know the results.

What have you got to lose? Nothing. What have you got to gain? A LOT.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I first seen this being used last year when I was on the Sampson Brothers website, John talked about how he used them but was not 100% they worked...I also seen a youtube video made my John Glemesmore using them...I am going to give it a try...having now read your comments on them and the also 2 of the top flying lofts in the country using them I dont see how it could go wrong...certainly worth the try anyway. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I have utilized both in my lightwell. CD's strung on a line so they blow in the wind, thus reflect and shine in the sun as they move. Stationary mirrors, 2'x5', down near where the birds roost in the event that a hawk should land there and try to go for a baby or nest. Idea being they are solitary hunters and the sight of another hawk will scare them off.

I believe Jedds sells a reflecting mirror ball/sphere about the size of a soccer ball....which can be mounted near the entrance to an enclosed area....thus covers a 360 degree approach. Cool invention...dunno how effective it'd be, but I like the concept.

These have worked...in so much as since I installed there have been no further kills in the lightwells. But as to whether that is because of the mirrors and cd's or because I now keep a very keen eye out for hawks and chase 'em away/deter them at every available opportunity...I do not know.....


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "lightwell"?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's great! Congratulations on your "hawk project" 
Now, can you come up with an idea to keep my neighbors cats from climbing up the mesh on my flight cage and sitting on the roof?! 
The only thing I can think of is to get some of those carpet (tack) strips and attach them all along the edge of the roof - so when they get to the top they prick their little paws. I hate to be mean, but I can't find a water gun that shoots a stream far enough to reach the loft


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

For a few bucks you can buy a high pressure nozzle that screws on the end of you water hose. The pressure can be adjusted so there is no way that they would be harmed.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Conditionfreak: I think a lightwell is one of those low basement windows that let light into a basement and its sort of down a lower dug out square area made of concrete..I think that's what it is but I am not sure maybe somebody will inform us on what it actually is....c.hert


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> That's great! Congratulations on your "hawk project"
> Now, can you come up with an idea to keep my neighbors cats from climbing up the mesh on my flight cage and sitting on the roof?!
> The only thing I can think of is to get some of those carpet (tack) strips and attach them all along the edge of the roof - so when they get to the top they prick their little paws. I hate to be mean, but I can't find a water gun that shoots a stream far enough to reach the loft


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


>


LOL, Well I have THIS, and she's dying to get to them, but my stockade fence fell in the storm so I can't let her loose until I fix it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> That's great! Congratulations on your "hawk project"
> Now, can you come up with an idea to keep my neighbors cats from climbing up the mesh on my flight cage and sitting on the roof?!
> The only thing I can think of is to get some of those carpet (tack) strips and attach them all along the edge of the roof - so when they get to the top they prick their little paws. I hate to be mean, but I can't find a water gun that shoots a stream far enough to reach the loft


Does your hose reach?


----------



## kevin b (May 14, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> That's great! Congratulations on your "hawk project"
> Now, can you come up with an idea to keep my neighbors cats from climbing up the mesh on my flight cage and sitting on the roof?!
> The only thing I can think of is to get some of those carpet (tack) strips and attach them all along the edge of the roof - so when they get to the top they prick their little paws. I hate to be mean, but I can't find a water gun that shoots a stream far enough to reach the loft


You could try wrapping some strips of timber around the aviary with small pins or nails pointing out of them pointing down, if a cat gets a bad experience from jumping on your mesh he wont do it again, he will go off licking his paw and think twice about heading back. Also you can put a small type electric fence 2 wires and a car battery around the mesh, give him a little shock just enough to upset him again he wont come back. Or get a big dog


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Does your hose reach?


Only problem with the hose is that it's already run *out to the loft*, so by the time I run out and grab it - their gone. And the loft is too far from the deck to spray.
So it's either the carpet "tack strips" OR fix the fence so I can let the dogs loose in the back yard.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Only problem with the hose is that it's already run *out to the loft*, so by the time I run out and grab it - their gone. And the loft is too far from the deck to spray.
> So it's either the carpet "tack strips" OR fix the fence so I can let the dogs loose in the back yard.


What if you were to connect a sprinkler, you know, the kind that looks like a doughnut that will immediately spray all around when turned on. Put it on top of the aviary, and when the cats are up there, turn it on full spray and get them all wet. If this is done a few times, I'll bet they find another place to hang out. Or yes, you may have to get the fence fixed. I think the dog would be a good deterrent. I know it works real well here. I know it annoying for them to be going up there, but they don't know the difference, and are only doing what cats do. Better if you can stop them without hurting them.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

I think the electric wire running across the outside top of your flight pen would be ideal in this situation ,only takes onr shock to get it thru to them I promiss you that


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/the-hawk-problem-has-anyone-44177.html
> 
> Okay. I ask this in a thread I started, linked above. If anyone had ever used a mirror or music CD's attached to their loft, to deter hawks? A few individuals said that they had and that it is working.
> 
> ...


I tried this idea and it worked for only a little while , I think your luck is due to the fact that all brds are protecting their territorys at this time and that pretty much deters the hawks for now , try the cds during the fall and winter and you will see it has no real effect on the hawks hitting your birds


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I would try CD’s with Hard Rock, Metal and big speakers (give your neighbors earplugs before use). I still have CD’s only hanging on my plum tree, but no plums left.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think also, you put them up at a time that coincides with them(hawks) nesting and staying around the nest and sitting eggs..doesn't mean they don't hunt, just are not flying around as much... I have not seen a hawk in weeks here...my birds come out all day on the weekends and from 4pm till they go in for the night on weekdays everyday. That will change come fall time..


----------

